# init: getty repeating too quickly on port /dev/ttyv8, sleeping 30 seconds.



## prdeltoid (Jun 18, 2010)

The title is the message I keep getting over and over. KDE is not starting. I was using 7.2-RELEASE and upgraded to 8.0-RELEASE. I followed the instructions perfectly. Now this happening after restarting the computer for the last time using the major and minor upgrades section of the handbook.
This is what my /etc/ttys file has for ttyv8:

```
ttyv8 "/usr/local/kde4/bin/kdm -nodaemon" xterm on secure
```
I'm using Lynx to write this. Please help, it's not in the handbook.


----------



## prdeltoid (Jun 18, 2010)

When trying to start with startx, it now says a required library libz.so.4 does not exist.


----------



## aragon (Jun 18, 2010)

You need to rebuild your ports.  In the mean time you can probably work around it with /etc/libmap.conf:


```
libz.so.4  libz.so.5
```

But once you add libz it'll probably complain about another missing library.  Keep remapping them until it stops complaining.


----------



## prdeltoid (Jun 18, 2010)

I just used portupgrade -af as part of the upgrading process to 8.0-RELEASE... ?


----------



## prdeltoid (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm running portupgrade -afP now. I already ran portupgrade -af to install 8.0, like I said. Is it still supposed to be done? It doesn't say so in the handbook.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 18, 2010)

Probably there was an error during portupgrade.  It prints a report at the end of what was upgraded, errors, and what was skipped.  You can save portupgrade's output to a file:
`# script /tmp/portupgrade.txt`
`# portupgrade -rf [i]port1 port2 port3 ...[/i]`

sysutils/bsdadminscripts has some useful utilities like pkg_libchk.  It will list what packages are missing libraries; of course you should undo any workarounds in libmap.conf or links like the libintl.so.8 thing before running it.  You can log the report to a file:
`# pkg_libchk > /tmp/libchk.log`

Rebuild the ports that it shows have problems.  Really this should be done by giving the whole list to portupgrade -rf, so that it does them in the right order.

It's a hassle, yes, but keep in mind this is a major version upgrade.  On other operating systems, people routinely buy a new computer rather than upgrade the OS.


----------



## prdeltoid (Jun 19, 2010)

It's worth an effort for me, I just have to keep reading and learning before I update or do what you're suggesting. Both times now that I've tried to upgrade, I've run into some kind of problem and confusion about what I've done wrong.


----------



## prdeltoid (Jun 19, 2010)

Should I not log into KDE to start the process? Would it cause problems with portupgrade while it's updating KDE?


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 19, 2010)

It's better not to have anything beyond the minimum running for major upgrades; better through the console.
Once X works, then enable a login in /etc/ttys.


----------



## prdeltoid (Jun 19, 2010)

It's not necessary for security updates, then?


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 19, 2010)

prdeltoid said:
			
		

> It's not necessary for security updates, then?



KDE and X are applications.  You can update an application without it being running at the time.  That is actually the preferred way: like working on an engine, it's easier when it's not running.

As for the operating system, there's a well-defined method of updating it, after which you restart and the new version is running.


----------



## prdeltoid (Jun 19, 2010)

Yeah, I've been sure of it being a very good process. I'm sure it wouldn't be in the handbook if it hasn't been working for everyone. It's just that last time I installed I followed every step very carefully and it still ended up wrong. I'm back on Lynx again now, and I've done everything with the KDM startup disabled and nothing but tty.


----------



## prdeltoid (Jun 19, 2010)

I've now tried around 5 times to use portupgrade with different command-line options and no luck so far. Right now I'm running `portupgrade -afpPrR` It keeps saying errors happen. One of them is an unknown build error, one of them is due to a missing dependency...


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 19, 2010)

prdeltoid said:
			
		

> I've now tried around 5 times to use portupgrade with different command-line options and no luck so far. Right now I'm running CODE:"portupgrade -afpPrR. It keeps saying errors happen. One of them is an unknown build error, one of them is due to a missing dependency...



Use script as shown in message #6 above and post the log.

Oh, and just use -af.  -p is unnecessary, -P is usually pointless, and -rR are redundant with -a (although they do give the cool "pirate mode" with -arR).


----------



## prdeltoid (Jun 19, 2010)

The screen file would be massive. It would be too large to upload.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 19, 2010)

prdeltoid said:
			
		

> The screen file would be massive. It would be too large to upload.



All right, look at the report at the very end which lists ports that were upgraded, errored, or skipped.  What is the first one that had an error?

PS: gzip or bzip2 usually will compress such a file very well.  And there are other sites it can be posted, like pastebin.


----------



## prdeltoid (Jun 20, 2010)

I just reinstalled, so it's working fine. It's just the updating that ruins things.
How do you update yours? Do you burn a new installation, or do you update using portupgrade/freebsd-update? If it's not an extremely long process, can you tell me what you do? Sorry about all these sort of easy questions, but I've had experience with Linux just not FreeBSD and I just need pointers to get me started with everyone and know how everything works and then I'll be reading.


----------



## prdeltoid (Jun 20, 2010)

Is this normally a buggy process, or one that you have to work on after you're done with the main process? Is it worth it if you don't know FreeBSD well yet like me to just burn another installation CD? I don't understand why you can install from FTP using packages, but you can't upgrade using only packages.


----------



## prdeltoid (Jun 20, 2010)

#!$&*#! x(
I'm doing it now.

```
portupgrade -afPP
```
 is what I've been wanting to do. Thanks for the help. Useful information, but I thought packages weren't possible to use alone for upgrading and so I made it very hard on myself. All I wanted was to install using packages like when you install from a CD using FTP. So it's fast and easy. I read some before I questioned here and thought it wasn't possible. Then I read some more tonight because I was thinking it seems like a ridiculous amount of effort to go through to upgrade when you can just put a CD in and install packages from FTP.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 20, 2010)

prdeltoid said:
			
		

> I just reinstalled, so it's working fine. It's just the updating that ruins things.
> How do you update yours? Do you burn a new installation, or do you update using portupgrade/freebsd-update? If it's not an extremely long process, can you tell me what you do?



Every so often, I do this:


```
csup ports-supfile     (portsnap would work fine for most people here)
portsdb -Fu            (update portupgrade database and ports INDEX)
portversion -vL=       (show ports that need updates)
```

Since I update frequently, there usually aren't many ports to update.  Before doing anything else, I check /usr/ports/UPDATING for anything new.

The actual upgrade is usually just
`# portupgrade -r [i]port1 port2 port3 ...[/i]`

portupgrade sometimes has problems, and requires manually rebuilding/deinstalling/reinstalling a port.

The only time I use packages is to get something basic on a new system, like rsync.  Then rsync ports and source trees from nearby machines and install from ports.  Packages can be convenient, but the tradeoffs in flexibility and options (and versions) are just not worth the convenience to me.


----------

